# Parts Listing



## simply sideways (Jan 29, 2005)

:dumbass: ok i need help again can anyone tell me where i can download a complete parts listing and parts numbers for a r33 gts/t skyline needed asap thanks a bunch


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

well check on www.skylinesaustralia.com .. ask someone with nissan FAST for part numbers.. thats the best I can do


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

simply sideways said:


> :dumbass: ok i need help again can anyone tell me where i can download a complete parts listing and parts numbers for a r33 gts/t skyline needed asap thanks a bunch


oooooooo i wish i could have mine :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Some parts form american Nissan interchange with a RB25......small things like sensors etc are the Same on a GA16DE......when I was building my RB25/30 Twincam up I had a look at a GA16DE in a wrecked car out of intrest.....

Parts inchangeable between the GA16 and RB25DE/T

VCT soleniod
Air regulator
FICD Soleniod
IAC valve
Knock sensor
Coolant Temp sensor (for the computer)
IAC/FCID casting is the same, so is the gaksit
Fuel Pressure regulator

Thats all I could see......

Hope it helps!


----------

